# hopefully simple question



## troubleshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

can anyone tell me which breakers can go in which panels. such as what brands of circuit breakers can go in a westinghouse panel or GE panel or Siemens, etc.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hi trouble, lot of smart guys here(not me). bet if you could be a little more specific they could help you out. start with your experience level and background.


----------



## Cerrak (Aug 23, 2008)

_



Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this *forum* would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site

Click to expand...

_


> _www.DIYChatroom.com_
> 
> _*As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs._
> 
> _Please take a moment to post your question at __www.DIYChatroom.com__ If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to __http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/_


But to answer your question, you need to use the same brand as the panel manufacture. If you mix brands, this will void the warranty and safe operation of the panel.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sorry, this is way too DIY for this site.
If I am wrong let me know.


----------

